# need a phone under 25k



## rabjabber (Aug 26, 2013)

the title says it all...

i'm probably gonna buy in next two weeks
i'm an android lover ios hater....
i would probably root it and flash a ROM after the warranty expires...


----------



## snap (Aug 26, 2013)

answer these *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/134349-questionnaire-mobile-phone-purchase-queries.html and i think you should post in buying advice section


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2013)

Xperia ZR


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 26, 2013)

@ OP - Increase your budget by 1k and get yourself an LG Optimus G E975!!


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 26, 2013)

Xperia ZR


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2013)

If you have a strict budget, I would suggest you to get Xperia SP and save few bucks. It has a brilliant battery life . And the illumination bar is a nice little touch which performs a lot better than Xperia P/U illumination bars. It is a beast in performance. As it has a 720p screen. I saw a deal for the phone as low as ~20k. And last but not least, the precision molded aluminium frame around the phone feels very premium.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 26, 2013)

+ 100 For Xperai SP . Best bang for bucks IMO.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 26, 2013)

An android lover's best choice is Google's own Nexus 4. you will get all updates when a new version of android arrives. So, Nexus 4 without a doubt.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 26, 2013)

SPEND AROUND 18.5k AND GET Lenovo S920 | Mobile Smartphones - 5.3" Entertainment Smartphone | Lenovo (IN) FROM TRADUS WITH DISCOUNT COUPONS


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 26, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> SPEND AROUND 18.5k AND GET Lenovo S920 | Mobile Smartphones - 5.3" Entertainment Smartphone | Lenovo (IN) FROM TRADUS WITH DISCOUNT COUPONS



It don't worth 18.5K 
Best Bet Xperia SP


----------



## theterminator (Aug 26, 2013)

Nexus 4 is a Quad-Core , 2GB RAM beast with the latest Android promised. Why consider others???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2013)

Nexus 4 is a great phone for vanilla android lovers. The phone has excellent support over xda and has 2 gis of ram. But it is riddled with hardware problems, mediocre battery life, sub-par screen, not so great loudspeaker. 

On the other hand, Xperia SP is almost 5k cheaper. A processor which performances almost identical to Nexus 4 in real world situations, and beats the crap out of most of the quadcore smartphones, in Bencharmks. and a superb battery life that any one has seen in recent smartphone offerings. But yea, the phone has its down sides like not so great viewing angles. And we should not forget that Sony's skinning these days very light is almost identical to vanilla android.


Nexus 4 is a great phone when it came out. But I would strongly recommend OP to go with Xperia SP.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

Then its best to wait for a few months as the smartphone season is on during september-october. sony's display is what worries me most. i have had 2 sony ericsson phones both of whose screen got shattered without external damage like water,etc. 
personally sony is a bit girly type


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> It don't worth 18.5K
> Best Bet Xperia SP



And why the Lenovo S920 aint worth 18.5K,please enlighten me, despite having a *Quadcore, PowerVR SGX544, 5.3inch 720p IPS display,7.6mm thickness,2250mAH battery, 8/2 Megapixel camera and a Dual Sim option but costs only Rs 18.5K , comes from Lenovo and not some Micromax and Karbonn*?


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

^^ It has Cortex-A7 - This is enough to avoid it at least on 18.5 k
Internal is also 4 GB only. No guaranty of future updates. Resolution is low for a 5.3 inch screen.


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> But it is riddled with hardware problems, mediocre battery life, sub-par screen, not so great loudspeaker.



 I'm using Nexus 4 more than 6 month, installed over 250 apps. It still feels like butter just like iOS. Never faced any glitch or lag till date. *Best android experience*
Don't know what do you mean hardware problem in this phone, battery was mediocre but now boosted almost twice with 4.3 update, lasts more than 24 hours in normal use. 
Sub-par screen and not so great loudspeaker than Xperia SP. Dude please do research and then comment on this part. Display of Nexus 4 is Tru-HD IPS Panel, far superior in contrast, viewing angle and brightness level than any Xperia phone in the market. Loudspeakers have higher pitch than normal and made more for louder ringtone than quality listening music on them.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

So you expect 1080p for 5.3 inch IPS display at Rs 18.5K? No Android has guarantee of any official updates except the Nexus,for that matter!

And for A7 Vs A9 Headline differences (from a software perspective)

- A7 supports the Virtualization and System Timer extensions to ARMv7, the A9 doesn't
- A9 has hardware coherency management between the different cores in the processor. A7 additionally supports system coherency management (e.g. An A7 + A15)
- A9 MPCpre has a built in interrupt controller based on GICv1, on the A7 the IC is optional and based on GICv2 (mainly adds Virtualization support)
- A9 implements VFPv3, the A7 VFPv4. Basically this means he A7 supports Fused MAC operations, but the A9 doesn't
- A9 has built in watchdog, the A7 doesn't
May seem like a big deal, but mostly these differences would only be important to bare-metal or kernel code.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> And why the Lenovo S920 aint worth 18.5K,please enlighten me, despite having a *Quadcore, PowerVR SGX544, 5.3inch 720p IPS display,7.6mm thickness,2250mAH battery, 8/2 Megapixel camera and a Dual Sim option but costs only Rs 18.5K , comes from Lenovo and not some Micromax and Karbonn*?



Compare Lenovo S920 vs Sony Xperia SP | SmartPrix

4 GB vs *8 GB Internal Memory* 100% More
MTK 6589	Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 vs *Snapdragon S4 1.7 GHz Dual Core CPU* Best
Android OS, v4.2 vs *Android OS, v4.3 and sony update thier phones faster*
Dual SIM is a joke in every phone because one sim will be inactive always when you are talking on another sim (Caller will get "The number you are trying is switched off")
5.3inch 720p IPS display vs *4.7 720p HD LCD display. hence more comfortable in hand*
Lenovo unknown vs *SP got Full HD Video Recording*
PowerVR SGX544 vs *Adreno 320* Beat That
Xperia SP Supports NFC, Supports DLNA, Supports Wifi Tethering
2250mAH vs *2370 mAh*
Bluetooth V3 vs* V4*
And don't forget that sexy Illumination bar in Xperia SP


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

^^^*YOU forgot to COMPARE the PRICE !!!Which for the Lenovo is Rs 18.5K at Tradus*

*More over the biggest biggest draw back of the Xperia SP is it dosnt have a removable battery.
It is not a Quadcore.
Has a smaller non IPS display (and we all know how good that Sony Screen is in real world)
And is thicker over the Lenovo
Dosnt have a Dual Sim option
And Costs Rs 2500 more*


*IF OP really wants to spend 25K ,I would say get the Nexus 4 anyday.*


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> So you expect 1080p for 5.3 inch IPS display at Rs 18.5K? No Android has guarantee of any official updates except the Nexus,for that matter!
> 
> And for A7 Vs A9 Headline differences (from a software perspective)
> 
> ...



Not about the price point. The phone is great as per the price point though. I was telling simply in comparing display of two phones.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

@The Incinerator  I am not expecting 1080 panel but 720 for 5.3 inch is plane stupid. A7 is outdated & even A9.. 15k is ok for that phone any way.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm using Nexus 4 more than 6 month, installed over 250 apps. It still feels like butter just like iOS. Never faced any glitch or lag till date. *Best android experience*



Yeah. Before, Android was very basic & needed polishing, this was the selling & differentiating point for these companies. But now Android has improvised much more & we are indeed upto the point where it doesn't need much polishing otherwise it can have an adverse effect. I don't open the samsung crapps even with gingerbread which came with my ace & I am banging my head since I can't upgrade to Jelly Bean & stuck with it .


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> @The Incinerator  I am not expecting 1080 panel but 720 for 5.3 inch is plane stupid. A7 is outdated & even A9.. 15k is ok for that phone any way.



True thats why i said it ain't worth 19K if it was launched at 14-15K it would be a Xperia M dual Killer


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Yeah. Before, Android was very basic & needed polishing, this was the selling & differentiating point for these companies. But now Android has improvised much more & we are indeed upto the point where it doesn't need much polishing otherwise it can have an adverse effect. I don't open the samsung crapps even with gingerbread which came with my ace & I am banging my head since I can't upgrade to Jelly Bean & stuck with it .



That's the reason we got N4... Anyday oven any phone in 25k range.

*@ those who are still crying for N4 battry is not good*, refer my screenshots Here. it's superb after 4.3 update. u people only read reviews those were taken with 4.1.2 or 4.2.2 .. So don't comment until u have hands-on with N4.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> That's the reason we got N4... Anyday oven any phone in 25k range.



Should settle the matter for OP .


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^^*YOU forgot to COMPARE the PRICE !!!Which for the Lenovo is Rs 18.5K at Tradus*
> 
> *More over the biggest biggest draw back of the Xperia SP is it dosnt have a removable battery.
> It is not a Quadcore.
> ...



LOL dude its 20K on ebay (Xperia SP) with M.W. By a Top rated seller
Its a Mediatek is it that difficult to understand 
Quadcore > Dual Core this formula some times don't work
Removable Battery is plus point for security reasons.
7.9 mm vs 9.98 mm *Seriously* (-_-)
Dosnt have a Dual Sim option = Single Sim because one sim will be inactive always when you are talking on another sim (Caller will get "The number you are trying is switched off")


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

Tell me guys if Samsung is selling the Galaxy Grand for Rs 18999 how do you expect the way way better Lenovo S920 at Rs 15K? Lenovo has a very good after sales support and its pan India. Considering all its a great deal.


So what if its a Mediatek? So what? You are like Ooh I love Intel and dont want an AMD? Grow Up.Its the Architecture. Loud and clear. and for present scheme of things and coding its too good. Theres nothing no game or 1080p that will make it lag. Non removable battery for ,what Security? Once again Security?  Ha ha ha ha hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaah. More is always better. So Dual Sim = Better than not having that option.Simple. 7.9 mm vs 9.98 mm Very Very Seriously?


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Tell me guys if Samsung is selling the Galaxy Grand for Rs 18999 how do you expect the way way better Lenovo S920 at Rs 15K? Lenovo has a very good after sales support and its pan India. Considering all its a great deal.



In that case i will go for Lenovo


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Tell me guys if Samsung is selling the Galaxy Grand for Rs 18999 how do you expect the way way better Lenovo S920 at Rs 15K? Lenovo has a very good after sales support and its pan India. Considering all its a great deal.



Well we know that grand is sh*t... but it's samsungs strong marketing & stupid people which is why grand is selling.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

Given the choice between Sony & Lenovo, at this point I will go with Sony since it has already been in this market since long & Lenovo is a newcomer. And comparing Xperia SP with S920, Sony fares better. But we have to keep in mind what the OP wants & his/her lines:


> i'm an android lover ios hater....
> *i would probably root it and flash a ROM after the warranty expires... *



With that, I would strongly recommend Nexus 4 period. Support for this device in the developer community is immense!


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

Even if its a newcomer ,Lenovo is not new to the game or an out of the blue tech company,so I see no reason to see it with suspicion as it knows what its doing. Lenovo is mulling to buy Blackberry too! So its here to stay in the MID/Phone category.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm using Nexus 4 more than 6 month, installed over 250 apps. It still feels like butter just like iOS. Never faced any glitch or lag till date. *Best android experience*



Glad to hear it.



rider said:


> Don't know what do you mean hardware problem in this phone, battery was mediocre but now boosted almost twice with 4.3 update, lasts more than 24 hours in normal use.



Let me just tell that, I was in the court of buying a N4 couple of weeks ago. Preferably a international one (because of the price difference). As the phone will not have any warranty i was searching for the worst possible case. And there I was. Let me just give you a glimpse.

1) Tingling power/ volume buttons
2) Yellow tint issue
3) Static from earpiece. 

To list a few. There are not some rare issues. These issues are right there in a lot of phones. If you want more details I can provide you tens of threads and hundreds of posts that are there.

Next comes the design issues:

1. Darn easily breakable back glass. So breakable that Google provides bumper if you purchase from few carriers.
2. LG knows cr@p about thermal design. It is so much visible in this phone. The phone turns into a mini owen.
3. Loudspeaker placement is so dumb, that there has been reports of people not listening the ring because when you lay phone on a flat surface, it completely muffs the speaker. LG later addressed this issue by adding a nipple at the bottom.


And then there is the mediocre camera. What do you think?
Your phone might be rocking. And I am very happy for that. But that isn't the case everywhere.




rider said:


> Sub-par screen and not so great loudspeaker than Xperia SP Dude please do research and then comment on this part. Display of Nexus 4 is Tru-HD IPS Panel, far superior in contrast, viewing angle and brightness level than any Xperia phone in the market. Loudspeakers have higher pitch than normal and made more for louder ringtone than quality listening music on them.



I was not comparing the display of N4 with SP, but the loudspeaker. I do agree that SP display leaves much to be desired in Viewing angles and color reproduction department. But that doesn't mean that IPS of N4 is a killer. My friend has N4 and I look at it almost every day. Although the display is bright, the colors look washed out, it lacks any vividness that AMOLED/S-LCD provides.


And regarding the loudspaker.

N4:

*i.imgur.com/sPK9w3y.jpg

SP
*i.imgur.com/Cf44tR4.jpg


Do I need to say more?

Don't get me wrong. N4 is a stellar phone. But it is not messiah phone, as most of the N4 users are worshiping it. No phone is perfect so is SP, S4, Htc One. I am just saying that if I have to choose between N4 and SP. I would choose SP anyday. And I have stated my reasons clearly. You are always allowed to disagree. Now if anyone is ready to face this issues for development support it got. Its their choice. But we should point it out to the OP, then let him decide if dev support matters him that much.



RohanM said:


> That's the reason we got N4... Anyday oven any phone in 25k range.
> 
> *@ those who are still crying for N4 battry is not good*, refer my screenshots Here. it's superb after 4.3 update. u people only read reviews those were taken with 4.1.2 or 4.2.2 .. So don't comment until u have hands-on with N4.



Then LG should not have made the phone until 4.3 was out. The fact that 4.3 increases battery doesn't mean that N4 has a good battery life. It means that 4.3 is better at handling things. If they have made a phone with good battery life... the results would be astonishing in 4.3.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

Xperai SP battery is pain ask anyone using it. It drains like as if theres no tomorrow.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Xperai SP battery is pain ask anyone using it. It drains like as if theres no tomorrow.



Battery life is highly subjective. One has to check for wakelocks and should allow the phone to settle in. There might be people screaming that their battery drain is high without allowing the phone to settle. And SP is a fairly new phone. What are the minor wakelock issues with few users, that are there now, will be curbed in next update. And the Stamina mode of Sony is the best in the business AFIAK. Makes the phone last ages.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Xperai SP battery is pain ask anyone using it. It drains like as if theres no tomorrow.


Sorry to prove you wrong 
Pics from SP users and comments

1.My battery after first usage....no games...but lot of calls ang msg...no net...no use of stamina mode
*i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a531/mittashrey/1025771_596603230370897_1528615958_o_zpsde92a4f2.jpg 

2. my battery usage, moderate net.no games w lot of txt and calls
*i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a531/mittashrey/1025863_4996641327103_20636249_o_zps6b8f129b.jpg

3. Mother of Batteries \m/
*i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a531/mittashrey/966261_193619810796944_1980088788_o_zpsfe04b036.jpg

Source:Xperia SP Group Facebook


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

^ Show your Screen On/Call time buddy. It will help people further more.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Show your Screen On/Call time buddy. It will help people further more.



I'm sorry but i don't have SP its of user who are using SP from FB group 
P.S will get one soon (Xperia SP)


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Let me just tell that, I was in the court of buying a N4 couple of weeks ago. Preferably a international one (because of the price difference). As the phone will not have any warranty i was searching for the worst possible case. And there I was. Let me just give you a glimpse.
> 
> 1) Tingling power/ volume buttons
> 2) Yellow tint issue
> ...



1) Tingling power/ volume buttons = This issue is not there after 304k models.
2) Yellow tint issue = this is also not there. [Do some research before posting]
3) Static from earpiece. = I never hear that in my phone.

About back glass it's users mistake that he drop the phone, being careless is not a company's fault.
U think N4 screen looks washed out ? are u drunk ?? lol


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

Shrey stop acting like a kid. 3 days on battery,yeah sure ,I wonder the actual usage!!! we are all using smartphones here.

Check this review Sony Xperia SP review: Battery life and connectivity | Phone Reviews | TechRadar


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Shrey stop acting like a kid. 3 days on battery,yeah sure ,I wonder the actual usage!!! we are all using smartphones here.
> 
> Check this review Sony Xperia SP review: Battery life and connectivity | Phone Reviews | TechRadar



@shrey look the 3day usage battery screen shot closely u will find 2 bumps means he charged it twice in middle... I can give u 10 day screenshot by that way... never charge it to 100 & disconnect charger on 95 then it will not reset the stats.. simple.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

What i meant is Xperia SP can give 1Day Backup easily under normal usage

All we know is Nexus is Nexus and SP is SP
25k FOR NEXUs
20K FOR SP
THEY BOTH WORTH EVERY PENNY 
@OP If you want to spend 25K get nexus 
or save 5K and get SP


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

*Sony Xperia SP actuals.....PATHETIC BATTERY*

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/1264/w5dp.png

*talk.sonymobile.com/thread/143390?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> 1) Tingling power/ volume buttons = This issue is not there after 304k models.
> 2) Yellow tint issue = this is also not there. [Do some research before posting]
> 3) Static from earpiece. = I never hear that in my phone.
> 
> ...



If you are not aware of the issue that doesn't mean that the issue is not there. Just look around 

Yes it is user's fault if they drop their phone. So, manufactures should just hand over the logic boards with displays to users and call it a a day. Without giving any protection for the worst case?


About the display, you just might not be noticing the difference. And I am happy that you are finding it good. But in reality it just isn't.

And no I don't do alcohol mate. The closest thing i have been to alcohol is Coke.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> What i meant is Xperia SP can give 1Day Backup easily under normal usage
> 
> *All we know is Nexus is Nexus and SP is SP*
> 
> or save 5K and get SP





You didnt mean that unless you were caught posting crap.

All we know is Shrey is Shrey


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> @shrey look the 3day usage battery screen shot closely u will find 2 bumps means he charged it twice in middle... I can give u 10 day screenshot by that way... never charge it to 100 & disconnect charger on 95 then it will not reset the stats.. simple.





The Incinerator said:


> Sony Xperia SP actuals.....
> 
> *img843.imageshack.us/img843/1264/w5dp.png




Tests under standardized conditions.

*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/05/xperia-sp-battery-life/gsmarena_002.jpg

take a look at n4.

*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/12/12/nexus-4-battery-life/gsmarena_003.jpg


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

^^ I dont buy that over actual users posting battery life! Check the link below my screenshot added now.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You didnt mean that unless you were caught posting crap.
> 
> All we know is Shrey is Shrey



I was not posting crap its truth that SP is better than nexus in each and every spec. LOL (Now bash this comment)
@The Incinerator if you want Nexus get it.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> If you are not aware of the issue that doesn't mean that the issue is not there. Just look around
> 
> Yes it is user's fault if they drop their phone. So, manufactures should just hand over the logic boards with displays to users and call it a a day. Without giving any protection for the worst case?
> 
> ...



I mentioned above first two issues are already resolved. Tingling power/ volume buttons & Yellow tint issue. 
I used galaxy s3 also, an Amoled screen which is over saturated. but I don't have any complaint about it. N4 display is a superb one. check every review.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> And no I don't do alcohol mate. The closest thing i have been to alcohol is *Coke.*



Cocaine?

The LGs screen is not washed out its "subtlety" over a Samsung's nonsense inaccurate AMOLED.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Cocaine?



That is bad..really bad


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I was not posting crap its truth that SP is better than nexus in each and every spec. LOL (Now bash this comment)



Now u are joking kid.. How can 1 gigs of ram is better that 2 gigs of ram, how can a dual core better than a Quad.. How can a crap sony display with worst viewing angles & washed out colors & low contrast is better than a True HD IPS panel ???  
_*Don't just say anything if u hate Nexus 4 & to prove ur point !!*_


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I was not posting crap its truth that SP is better than nexus in each and every spec. LOL (Now bash this comment)
> @The Incinerator if you want Nexus get it.




......You are FIRST  ........ I mean the first one to say so.Even the Lenovo.S920 is better than a Xperia SP anyday,forget the N4,its in a different league.Problem is you havnt used or seen either in flesh. Visist a Mall.Open your eyes.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I mentioned above first two issues are already resolved. Tingling power/ volume buttons & Yellow tint issue.
> I used galaxy s3 also, an Amoled screen which is over saturated. but I don't have any complaint about it. N4 display is a superb one. check every review.



Those two might be resolved. But the so not great battery life which has improved with 4.3 is still there. Mediocre camera quality is still there. Inferior audio quality compared to SP is still there. Less rugged build quality over SP is still there. 1.9ghz krait cores which crubmled N4/Note 2/s3 is still there in SP.

Just for the hell of it, let me point out some N4 pros over SP. There are better viewing angels and contrast ratios. Has a terrific Dev support. Comes with no bootloader locked. Pretty quick updates, i wonder it will be Christmas until SP gets 4.3.

NOw, let the OP decide.



RohanM said:


> Now u are joking kid.. How can 1 gigs of ram is better that 2 gigs of ram, how can a dual core better than a Quad.. How can a crap sony display with worst viewing angles & washed out colors & low contrast is better than a True HD IPS panel ???
> _*Don't just say anything if u hate Nexus 4 & to prove ur point !!*_



Are you just posting or have you seen any actual legit reviews users opinions. Or at least used the phone for a while? Just do yourself a favor and go through this. Pleas

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_sp-review-924p5.php


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Those two might be resolved. But the so not great battery life which has improved with 4.3 is still there. Mediocre camera quality is still there. Inferior audio quality compared to SP is still there. Less rugged build quality over SP is still there. 1.9ghz krait cores which crubmled N4/Note 2/s3 is still there in SP.
> 
> Just for the hell of it, let me point out some N4 pros over SP. There are better viewing angels and contrast ratios. Has a terrific Dev support. Comes with no bootloader locked. Pretty quick updates, i wonder it will be Christmas until SP gets 4.3.
> 
> ...



I can only agree on camera part but again xperia SP also having sh*t camera & all reviews are stating the same. so camera point is invalid if u are comparing SP & N4. After 4.3 battery is good so whats the prob in that ?? 
I doubt that SP will get KLP..



vamsi_krishna said:


> Are you just posting or have you seen any actual legit reviews users opinions. Or at least used the phone for a while? Just do yourself a favor and go through this. Pleas
> 
> *www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_sp-review-924p5.php



Let the time do the magic, when games will refuse to run on 1 gig & future updates also. it is a matter of 1 year time span only.
And yeah my cousin bought SP last month & I have used it more than u for sure.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The LGs screen is not washed out its "subtlety" over a Samsung's nonsense inaccurate AMOLED.



I am not comparing to AMOLED. I am comparing to S-LCD. Even IPS panel in Oppo Find 5 has excellent color reproduction. If you are telling that LG did it purposefully. Then I don't have anything more to say except that it is not impressive. 



The Incinerator said:


> Cocaine?



This.
View attachment 11954


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

Let us see which gets Key Lime Pie update first .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I can only agree on camera part but again xperia SP also having sh*t camera & all reviews are stating the same. so camera point is invalid if u are comparing SP & N4. After 4.3 battery is good so whats the prob in that ??
> I doubt that SP will get KLP..



Just imagine how good SP will perform after 4.3 update. You are missing the point, obviously. 





RohanM said:


> Let the time do the magic, when games will refuse to run on 1 gig & future updates also. it is a matter of 1 year time span only.
> And yeah my cousin bought SP last month & I have used it more than u for sure.



Lets see. RAM is not the thing that hampers the game. Its SoC. 



theterminator said:


> Let us see which gets Key Lime Pie update first .



Nexus 4 for sure. That doesn't mean that it doesn't have its flaws compared to SP. Apart from RAM, SP is clearly more powerful than N4.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Let us see which gets Key Lime Pie update first .



lol... no doubt after N5  there is N4 first in line..


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Nexus 4 for sure. That doesn't mean that it doesn't have its flaws compared to SP. Apart from RAM, SP is clearly more powerful than N4.



N4 is a beast & is a phone which is best suited for developer community. While I am not sure how Sony would support its Xperia but there is no doubt in my mind that as Android improves with every update, N4 is to gain eventually. Google doesn't need revenues from hardware. It benefits when you use the Internet through it. N4 can easily be a 30k+ device but its a good bargain only because of that reason. You know why there was a stock android release of Samsung S4 & HTC One? Now Android & its Apps Store are MORE THAN ENOUGH than any companies' locked apps.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

theterminator said:


> N4 is a beast & is a phone which is best suited for developer community. While I am not sure how Sony would support its Xperia but there is no doubt in my mind that as Android improves with every update, N4 is to gain eventually. Google doesn't need revenues from hardware. It benefits when you use the Internet through it. *N4 can easily be a 30k+ device but its a good bargain* only because of that reason. You know why there was a stock android release of Samsung S4 & HTC One? Now Android & its Apps Store are MORE THAN ENOUGH than any companies' locked apps.



N4 a 30K+ device,Nah ,I dont think so. For 30K+ I will buy the Xperia Z or a ZR any day.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

Please don't run in circles. N4 has a excellent dev support and will receive all major updates for next 1 year. 

SP is a great phone that has hardware advantages over Nexus 4 and has a dirt cheap price point, Although it might be supported just until KLP and updates my take a while.

one have to take a decision on their own preference.  Quick updates or better hardware.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

what are the results of different benchmarks like antutu? 
i dont agree 1.7 Ghz dual core& 1 GB Ram can be called "better hardware" than 1.5 Ghz quad core & 2 GB Ram


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

Jesus... just look at my previous posts.  

Oh well, let me fetch it for you.

*m.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_sp-review-924p5.php


See SP , literally kicking the butt of most of the quadcore phones.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Please don't run in circles. N4 has a excellent dev support and will receive all major updates for next 1 year.
> 
> SP is a great phone that has hardware advantages over Nexus 4 and has a dirt cheap price point, Although it might be supported just until KLP and updates my take a while.
> 
> one have to take a decision on their own preference.  Quick updates or better hardware.



what better hardware ? N4 has better hardware than SP & even a noob man can tell that.. now I doubt that u dont drink !!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> what better hardware ? N4 has better hardware than SP & even a noob man can tell that.. now I doubt that u dont drink !!



I am just going to give you the same link. More ram != better performance in each and every case. There are lot more things to consider


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Jesus... just look at my previous posts.
> 
> Oh well, let me fetch it for you.
> 
> ...



to prove the point, lets take core2duo & core2quad.. some benchmarks says dual is better at certain scenario but having 2 or 4 extra cores wont harm anything, it will needed in future games & apps. 
like GTA 4 runs good on quad but sucks on dual core...



vamsi_krishna said:


> I am just going to give you the same link. More ram != better performance in each and every case. There are lot more things to consider



That does not mean 1 gig ram is better than 2 gig.. 

Ram is needed for multitasking & many more things... people cry with 512 MB ram.. same will happen to 1 gig people after KLP


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> to prove the point, lets take core2duo & core2quad.. some benchmarks says dual is better at certain scenario but having 2 or 4 extra cores wont harm anything, it will needed in future games & apps.
> like GTA 4 runs good on quad but sucks on dual core...
> 
> 
> ...



Then why are s600, exynos 5 scoring better? Its because they are better quadcores.

Nexua 4 is a good quadcore. But SP's two cores are more efficient in both benchmarks and on real world. Most importantly,  they are lite on battery, even more.. it is cheap.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Then why are s600, exynos 5 scoring better? Its because they are better quadcores.
> 
> Nexua 4 is a good quadcore. But SP's two cores are more efficient in both benchmarks and on real world. Most importantly,  they are lite on battery, even more.. it is cheap.



I guess u havan't read the news about samsung cheating the benchmarks.. 
Read Here OR search Google baba


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh tell me how optimising a car to get better mileage at certain sitations is cheating just because others are not doing it.

Even if we come to your conclusion that optimising your chip for certain tasks is cheating and bad. Lets leave exynos 5 aside. How come s600 which is a quadcore is scoring better in respect to your core 2 quad and core 2 duo example.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Just imagine how good SP will perform after 4.3 update. You are missing the point, obviously.



lol by then we will be rocking KLP...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> lol by then we will be rocking KLP...



Now, you are just making excuses. Go on. Have fun with your KLP.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Oh tell me how optimising a car to get better mileage at certain sitations is cheating just because others are not doing it.
> 
> Even if we come to your conclusion that optimising your chip for certain tasks is cheating and bad. Lets leave exynos 5 aside. How come s600 which is a quadcore is scoring better in respect to your core 2 quad and core 2 duo example.



Take Galaxy S3, I9300 Having 1 GB Ram, but due to lots of bloatware & touch wize user will get always 200-250 MB free Ram resulting in sucked multitasking & Lags..[_Self Experience_] ! GB ram is enough for Stock Pure android but for other phones their UI is the memory HOG. 
I hope u are getting my point. [solution is to install custom Rom, but not everybody does that]
Now tell me where these benchmarks come in picture ??? No - what matters is real world performance....



vamsi_krishna said:


> Now, you are just making excuses. Go on. Have fun with your KLP.



No not making any excuse mate, think 4.3 was a miner update only but 5.0 will be huge... so if 4.3 can bring magic to battery life think of 5.0.. 
_Bhai agar google apne pe aa gaya to kuch bhi kar sakta hai, lekin baki companies nahi.. _


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> No - what matters is real world performance....



I have quoted benchmarks just because one of your Nexus worshipers asked for Antutu benchmarks as a proof. Xperia SP is not galaxy s3. Sony UI is not touchwiz. Stop generalizing.



RohanM said:


> No not making any excuse mate, think 4.3 was a miner update only but 5.0 will be huge... so if 4.3 can bring magic to battery life think of 5.0..



Yes... 5.0 will be awesome. Which Xperia SP will get. Even though for some weird reason Sony wishes to discontinue the phone, there is FXP. So, no worries there.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I have quoted benchmarks just because one of your Nexus worshipers asked for Antutu benchmarks as a proof. Xperia SP is not galaxy s3. Sony UI is not touchwiz. Stop generalizing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... 5.0 will be awesome. Which Xperia SP will get. Even though for some weird reason Sony wishes to discontinue the phone, there is FXP. So, no worries there.



I never fall for benchmark scores.. & GS 3 was example that 1 gig ram can suck ... 2gb > 1 gb & thats the truth...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I never fall for benchmark scores.. & GS 3 was example that 1 gig ram can suck ... 2gb > 1 gb & thats the truth...



If one don't know how to maintain a phone, even 3GB of ram is not enough for them. I have I9505 running on stock, and 2GB is a over kill. Almost 90% of the time my usage will be under 800MB. Even if I have couple of games left in the background. As I said, it all depends on how well you maintain your phone. I have seen people who made the HTC One lag. Sloppy users get sloppy phones because of their usage.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> If one don't know how to maintain a phone, even 3GB of ram is not enough for them. I have I9505 running on stock, and 2GB is a over kill. Almost 90% of the time my usage will be under 800MB. Even if I have couple of games left in the background. As I said, it all depends on how well you maintain your phone. I have seen people who made the HTC One lag. Sloppy users get sloppy phones because of their usage.



It's not about maintenance, GS3 was same when I first unboxed it, same lag & suck multitasking. because of samsung crap apps & touch wiz.

My N4 is having 1.2 Gig free always, just because of stock android. but the ram will make it's use when playing games & multitasking & also will take advantage when next major update will hit.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> It's not about maintenance, GS3 was same when I first unboxed it, same lag & suck multitasking. because of samsung crap apps & touch wiz.



Well, I do agree that TouchWiz is a malware. You can always install nova/apex and freeze samsung apps. It would have made your S3 fly. Even though few people may have different opinion I strongly feel that S3 is a gem of a phone without touchwiz.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Well, I do agree that TouchWiz is a malware. You can always install nova/apex and freeze samsung apps. It would have made your S3 fly. Even though few people may have different opinion I strongly feel that S3 is a gem of a phone without touchwiz.



Yeah it's a gem phone. But I sold it as my motherboard f/w ver was the one which are having SDS issues. [Sudden Death]
I hate samsung for not launching I9305 in India that has 2 gig of ram...

where did u get I9505 ?? It's not launched in India I guess.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Jesus... just look at my previous posts.
> 
> Oh well, let me fetch it for you.
> 
> ...


Including Sony's own flagship Xperia Z. So, not sure what's going on there 



RohanM said:


> I never fall for benchmark scores.. & GS 3 was example that 1 gig ram can suck ... 2gb > 1 gb & thats the truth...



hmm


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Yeah it's a gem phone. But I sold it as my motherboard f/w ver was the one which are having SDS issues. [Sudden Death]
> I hate samsung for not launching I9305 in India that has 2 gig of ram...
> 
> where did u get I9505 ?? It's not launched in India I guess.



Yes not in india. I got it from a ebay reseller. At&t version.



theterminator said:


> Including Sony's own flagship Xperia Z. So, not sure what's going on there



Xpiera Z showed poor results because it has a 1080p screen and same SoC as Nexus 4. In other words, Xperia Z has to render at a resolution of 1920x1080, while SP, N4 will only rendering at 720p. Pretty waste of a phone. I still don't understand what convinced Sony to release a 1080p phone with a S4 pro. While HTC and Samsung were releasing their phones with much powerful SoC.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Xpiera Z showed poor results because it has a 1080p screen and same SoC as Nexus 4. In other words, Xperia Z has to render at a resolution of 1920x1080, while SP, N4 will only rendering at 720p. Pretty waste of a phone. I still don't understand what convinced Sony to release a 1080p phone with a S4 pro. While HTC and Samsung were releasing their phones with much powerful SoC.



So is SP is better than Z?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

No it isnt. As I said, xperia z was rendering at 1080p. So, the lower frame rates and scores


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> No it isnt. As I said, xperia z was rendering at 1080p. So, the lower frame rates and scores



So Z is a disappointment?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

theterminator said:


> So Z is a disappointment?



For users like me. Apart from the sleek design, yea it is a let down. But there are few happy owners out there. And i am very happy that they like it.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> For users like me. Apart from the sleek design, yea it is a let down. But there are few happy owners out there. And i am very happy that they like it.


Both Xperia SP & N4 are priced farely in my opinion. 
Based on specs, hardware of N4 seems better on the following counts
1. Processor
2. Internal Memory
3. OS
4. Higher Resolution
5. Wireless Charging

Also, secondary camera of N4 is 1.3MP whereas its VGA for SP.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

Check my battery usage. My shift is morning 8 to 5. Just came home. It serves easily a whole day and still it's remaining 72%


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Both Xperia SP & N4 are priced farely in my opinion.
> Based on specs, hardware of N4 seems better on the following counts
> 1. Processor
> 2. Internal Memory
> ...



1. Despite being Dual core, it performs neck to neck with SP.  Yes, even in real life.
2. SP has expandable memory. 
3. Yes. Plain android is always better than Skinned.
4. if you consider 48 more pixels on x axis. Yea. it has higher resolution
5. If you consider wireless charging as a deal breaker. Yea.

And don't forget Xperia SP is priced at ~20k. 5k less than Nexus 4.

I can write 10 sentences where xperia SP excels. I have posted them previously so, please check them out.



RohanM said:


> Check my battery usage. My shift is morning 8 to 5. Just came home. It serves easily a whole day and still it's remaining 72%



Thats great. Can't wait 4.3 to hit my i9505 and other phones. They might last last ages.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

You know the problem ,where the actual problem lies? It is because we dont know what we actually need!More power more cores more ram.Heck do we actually need them?Will we ever utilize the 8 cores and 4 cores optimally let alone full fledged.Is it actually worth it to spend Rs 25K on a phone? @25K CAN ACTUALLY GET YOU a Maruti 800 or a Maruti 1000 albeit second hand.What is this quad and octa cores and SoC needed for after a point time its just for showing the might on synthetic benchmarks [My Phone strongest] and absolutely nothing else. Theres a over supply than the current demand.In actual use even a Mediatek with PowerVrSGX544 is more than enough. for eg I have a Hyundai Tab that has a Rockschip dual core with Mali 400MP [Quad] costs Rs 9K and does verything from1080p in HW+ in MX player to Batman The Dark Knight Rises to anything butter smooth. I never knew what lag was until i encountered absolute entry.mid entry level phones in android.

We are over looking something more than the redundant SoC here,something that we will use everyday. That is a Good large crisp display,  battery ,build quality,camera and audio and a smart android integration minus bloatware. 45K for a phone,it a monster we created. Think about it.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

^prices have gone up. 100 rs is now 10 rs. mobile computing is the 'hot' stuff right now, you will not hear much about desktop computers or laptops but you will hear this n that in mobile computing every single day. now the time is that people are buying phones in goddamn "installments" .  these phones have become really smart & so with more power , the more demanding the apps have become & therefore the price. If you're really pissed off with this revolution , sue Apple.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You know the problem ,where the actual problem lies? It is because we dont know what we actually need!More power more cores more ram.Heck do we actually need them?Will we ever utilize the 8 cores and 4 cores optimally let alone full fledged.Is it actually worth it to spend Rs 25K on a phone? @25K CAN ACTUALLY GET YOU a Maruti 800 or a Maruti 1000 albeit second hand.What is this quad and octa cores and SoC needed for after a point time its just for showing the might on synthetic benchmarks [My Phone strongest] and absolutely nothing else. Theres a over supply than the current demand.In actual use even a Mediatek with PowerVrSGX544 is more than enough. for eg I have a Hyundai Tab that has a Rockschip dual core with Mali 400MP [Quad] costs Rs 9K and does verything from1080p in HW+ in MX player to Batman The Dark Knight Rises to anything butter smooth. I never knew what lag was until i encountered absolute entry.mid entry level phones in android.
> 
> We are over looking something more than the redundant SoC here,something that we will use everyday. That is a Good large crisp display,  battery ,build quality,camera and audio and a smart android integration minus bloatware. 45K for a phone,it a monster we created. Think about it.



If you have a Tab that you use, why is your signature stating the completely opposite.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

^^
Coz its pointless,i rarely use it, after I bought a Lenovo S890 phone.



theterminator said:


> ^prices have gone up. 100 rs is now 10 rs.



How I wish that was true


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

Xperia sp review by user.... 

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44983235


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Xperia sp review by user....
> 
> *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44983235



*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44983235

So does this make N4 bad?


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44983235
> 
> So does this make N4 bad?



You have given my link to me again .... lol


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

My bad.  

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2144799


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> My bad.
> 
> *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2144799



Lol have you read the comments at all?? He was a stupid user... Coming from an i phone...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Lol have you read the comments at all?? He was a stupid user... Coming from an i phone...



Now you came to the point.  Didnt you read other comments stating that their battery was working fine?

No matter how good the phone is, it cannot satisfy each and every person. Just like N4 in my case and SP in your case and the OP of the thread you have posted. One has to weigh in the negatives and positives and take the decision.


----------



## shilpi.chand111 (Aug 28, 2013)

i would suggest you to opt for Samsung galaxy grand.........You will get many good features under 25K.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 28, 2013)

shilpi.chand111 said:


> i would suggest you to opt for Samsung galaxy grand.........You will get many good features under 25K.



Lol lol lol lol lol.... Cant stop laughing.....


----------



## srkmish (Aug 28, 2013)

Grand. O My god. I think its the worst possible device in its price range.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

shilpi.chand111 said:


> i would suggest you to opt for Samsung galaxy grand.........You will get many good features under 25K.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2013)

shilpi.chand111 said:


> i would suggest you to opt for Samsung galaxy grand.........You will get many good features under 25K.



Another newbei!

Welcome to TDF,

with all due respect, Grand sucks!

OP, get SP or N4

My vote to N4 after Google's recent price-cut if it's reflected back by LG India too.

Google drops Nexus 4 price, now starts at $199 on Play Store


----------

